# Just picked up...



## AlbatrossTrevelyan (Jul 2, 2010)

I just got back yesterday from the finger lakes and picked up a Black N White, named Liz. Formerly owned by the TeguTalks very own Pikey. He's a great person, and would recommend his business or help to anyone. Here are some current pictures I have of the male Tegu: Liz.


----------



## Herplings (Jul 2, 2010)

Awesome man.

Nice pick up, he is looking good.


----------



## reptastic (Jul 3, 2010)

he looks real good, how old is he?


----------



## Pikey (Jul 3, 2010)

he is about 3yrs old


----------



## reptastic (Jul 3, 2010)

cool, he looks pretty big. is it just me or do male tegus just seem like they dont like holding their heads up lol?


----------



## Pikey (Jul 4, 2010)

he's just about 3ft+/- (him and my red spent almost 2yrs in a 75gal tank togeather... not me the 1st owner) i got them got them back to good health, then my bigger male Jonesy started to be mean to him, so i thought it best to get him a new home, but i never noticed it. i think ur right my males walk around with their head low & my girls keep their head up for most of the time


----------



## AlbatrossTrevelyan (Jul 4, 2010)

Well, he will put his head up, and then I give him a lil' scratch underneath his chin... and he seems to like it. The only thing that gets annoying is that it is a Journey from his cage, to the bathroom... so when I give him a bath... he squirms and tries to get down. So I have to make a pit stop at the Dining room table, and then our bar, and then I can make it to the tub. lol.


----------



## Pikey (Jul 4, 2010)

lol well he likes the scenic route (both of them Liz and Jonesy liked being held just not carried around)


----------



## JohnMatthew (Jul 4, 2010)

reptastic said:


> cool, he looks pretty big. is it just me or do male tegus just seem like they dont like holding their heads up lol?



Might have something to do with the massive jowls on males. I'd be resting my head whenever I had the chance too. It's pretty convenient to have a built in pillow under your head. :-D


----------



## Pikey (Jul 4, 2010)

JohnMatthew said:


> Might have something to do with the massive jowls on males. I'd be resting my head whenever I had the chance too. It's pretty convenient to have a built in pillow under your head. :-D





I never thought of it that way LOL


----------

